# anemones



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I so can't think how to spell the damn thing, but uh what kind of anemones are good pics would be helpful with the lighting I have should be fine it is a flourscent bulb that came with my hood. All help appreciated I can't get these for about 3 or 4 more weeks.


----------



## jabster (Jan 18, 2003)

Oh, I knew this was coming . I wouldnt if I was you. They are not the best long term occupant for a beginner SW aquariast. And when they die, they take EVERYTHING with them.

I do, however, believe the bubble tips are one of the hardiest (other than the pest species), but I wouldnt if I was you. At least wait until your tank has been up for 6 months before considering. And, as far as lighting, you do not have enough to support an anenome, unless you plan to hand feed it like a pig. And even then, it wont be ideal.

SW is nothing like FW. There are many "cycles" it will go through. The initial nitrification cycle is just the beginning. Unless you are doing fish only, which obviously you are not.

I have a BTA, and does well, but I monitor it constantly and have 262 watts of PC and NO lighting on a 45. They can be kept, but dont rush into it.









How big is your tank, BTW?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

10gallon lol I am starting out small I am learning the ropes


----------



## jabster (Jan 18, 2003)

In a 10 gal, after you add lighting, you will be doing water top offs daily. I kept a 15G SW tank until recently, and it was the biggest pain in the ass tank I had







And I only 40 watts of PC lighting on that. You can keep an anenome in a tank that size, but DEFINITELY wait a while, as the changes in such a small tank will be much harsher than in a larger tank. And I assume your green fish is a chromis? Good fish for a tank that size, IMO.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I would listen to Jabster - he seems to know what he is talking about


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

seems to know lol but uh what is a topoff? I think it is a chromis I dunno it is kev's fish I got it for him because it was green.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

top off - he means filling up the tank


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

oh good to know


----------

